# This is OK.. Right?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good pitch...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Bet the guy / gal did that was real proud.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was there to look at replacing the tub. I guess Flexseal didn't work on the crack... found this when looking at what it would take to get the lav out of the way. HO, a friend of my wife, said "I didn't think it was right, but not bad enough to take pictures to show your buddies!"


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I was there to look at replacing the tub. I guess Flexseal didn't work on the crack... found this when looking at what it would take to get the lav out of the way. HO, a friend of my wife, said "I didn't think it was right, but not bad enough to take pictures to show your buddies!"


Oh, it's bad enough............


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> I was there to look at replacing the tub. I guess Flexseal didn't work on the crack... found this when looking at what it would take to get the lav out of the way. HO, a friend of my wife, said "I didn't think it was right, but not bad enough to take pictures to show your buddies!"


Good of you to show us...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

You should ask me before showing pictures of my work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I enjoy the creative use of the p-trap!.....:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The p trap really looks like a P now, the teach you that at the big orange store.


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

they had to use all the parts in the Home Depot bag


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice bow in the pipes

the real stress in the system is at the two nuts and washers
off the tail peices ..... 

they got to be pretty tight not to have slipped off by now......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's what is called the "Trombone Trap."
Kind of a rare trap only found when the most innovated plumber ever starts turning slip joints...:laughing:

The first such usage of the "Trombone Trap" I ever saw was on a Disposer which I confiscated from the homeowner and saved for posterity from several angles for the full effect...



















It looks somewhat similar to the exhaust on the Triumph Daytona I had back in the 70's...:thumbup1::scooter:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

With that trap alignment, did the drains smell of sewer gas?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> With that trap alignment, did the drains smell of sewer gas?


It didn't when I was there because the drain was plugged up from the disposer not grinding the food waste...

I don't think I've seen one of those blue Insinkerators that had teeth left since about 2005....

I'll assume there was plenty of stink when the drain wasn't clogged though...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Nice bow in the pipes
> 
> the real stress in the system is at the two nuts and washers
> off the tail peices .....
> ...


That's the real interesting part... The pop-up are the plastic box crap, but connections they used were glue fittings... a male and a female marvel.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This one wasn't plugged and didn't smell bad either.

There's a long story, but she had a local franchise out there a few months ago, and as the story goes.... main was backed up, took the guy two and a half days to open it by removing a "S trap" out of the basement floor. Whole house trap is my guess, but a 4" cast line and the bust up was about 20"X6". All said and done his quote was $1k gave her a bill for three times without talking to her as things went sour? 

Her house is an old cluster F, late 1800's... so basically 100 years of handyhack.


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

i think it has more than a 1/4 inch per foot fall other than that it looks pretty good


----------

